# creer un jeu en ligne



## jayjay075 (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, je sais que sur macG dans la section progra' y'a que des pros. Je voudrais donc savoir s'il etait possible de lancer un jeu en ligne que par le biai de java et action script ? Je suis très balaise en action script, je suis apte à programmer des minis jeux en flash tel qu'un jeu de plateforme ou de tir, ou meme de course... Bref, revenons à nos moutons ; je suis un balaise blaise en as 3 mais une merde en tout le reste mis à part le html ... Donc bref ; je voudrais savoir quel langage fallait-il apprendre  pour programmer des jeux en ligne et comment je pourrais l'apprendre ? encore en achettant des livres chez eyrolles a 30&#8364;/u (c'est pas que ça me fait chèr mais j'ai 13 ans -_-) XD ? bon bah voilà... je crois que j'ai tout dit ! Merci d'avance .

EDIT : j'me suis gourré de section.. si jamais un modo passait par là, ce serait gentil de le deplacer dans "developpement sur web".


----------



## Dr_cube (13 Juillet 2008)

Salut, 

Je ne connais pas vraiment ActionScript. Je ne suis pas non plus un pro des jeux en ligne, mais vue que personne ne te réponds je prends le risque de te répondre. 

Je pense que pour programmer un jeu en ligne, tu dois avoir des notions en réseau. Tu dois donc apprendre les bases en réseau : comment marche un réseau simple, comment fonctionne Internet etc. Tu dois connaître le fonctionnement des protocoles de base et les différentes couches d'un réseau. Le problème c'est que souvent les livres de réseaux sont très épais, et font appels à d'autres connaissances en informatique. Notamment, tu dois avoir quelques connaissances en système, car tu seras certainement obligé de comprendre le mécanisme des threads pour réaliser un serveur efficace. 

Un bon moyen pour voir comment ça marche, c'est des sockets. Je pense que c'est la technique de plus bas niveau pour faire communiquer plusieurs machines. Programmer des sockets en C est laborieux, mais permet de bien comprendre comment ça marche. Programmer des sockets en Java est beaucoup plus simple, mais tout est caché. 
Au dessus des sockets, on trouve de nombreuses technologies de plus haut niveau (RMI etc.). Je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure elles sont utilisées dans les jeux. J'ai des amis qui ont fait des jeux en réseau sur Android avec GTalk. 
Je pense que tu dois déjà comprendre les bases avec les sockets, en C puis dans un langage de plus haut niveau. J'imagine qu'Action Script propose au moins les sockets, et j'ose espérer que ce n'est pas aussi compliqué qu'en C ^^. 

Méfie-toi quand même : 
Programmer un jeu en Flash n'a rien à voir avec la programmation d'un jeu en natif. D'autres considérations apparaissent lorsqu'on programme en natif, et ça fait appel à des connaissances plus pointues. Donc n'imagine pas que parce que tu sais faire un jeu de plateforme en ActionScript tu sauras faire un jeu de plateforme sur PS3 ou sur DS. 

Je pense que tu peux créer ton jeu en Flash, car d'autre l'ont fait (voir Globulos par exemple). 
Cependant, le client est en Flash, mais le serveur n'est certainement pas programmé en Flash. Tu peux le faire en C ou en Java par exemple. Si tu utilises des sockets, alors il n'y aura pas de problème. 

Bon courage ! 

PS : si j'ai un petit conseil à te donner : profite de ta jeunesse et ne t'embête pas avec tout ça maintenant ! Tu auras tout le loisir de programmer des jeux plus tard... En particulier, profite de tes vacances d'été parce qu'on n'en a pas indéfiniment...


----------



## grumff (13 Juillet 2008)

En fait le même sujet a été ouvert dans le forum dev web, pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de réponses ici.


----------



## Dr_cube (13 Juillet 2008)

d'oh !


----------



## jayjay075 (15 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup Dr-cube. Mais je profite de mes vacances ne t'inquiette pas . 
Et pour moi, ce n'est pas une corvée de programmer mais plutot un grand plaisir, encore plus si je me casse la tête pendant des heures (non non je suis pas maso) et qu'enfin j arrive à realiser ce que je souhaite .


----------



## Didier Guillion (15 Juillet 2008)

jayjay075 a dit:


> M
> Et pour moi, ce n'est pas une corvée de programmer mais plutot un grand plaisir, encore plus si je me casse la tête pendant des heures (non non je suis pas maso) et qu'enfin j arrive à realiser ce que je souhaite .



Bienvenue au Club ! Cela fait plaisir de rencontrer ce genre d'état d'esprit !

Quand j'était étudiant, je profitait des vacances pour *enfin* pouvoir programmer durant toute la journée. 

Depuis c'est devenu mon métier, donc, je me considère perpétuellement en vacances depuis plus de 20 ans...

Bonne continuation.

Cordialement


----------



## jayjay075 (15 Juillet 2008)

héhé, merci ! Je ne sais pas si je vais en faire ma profession, mais, en tout cas, je compte encore programmer pour un bon gros enorme enorme gros enorme bout de temps. Et puis ça pourrait m'ouvrir des portes etant plus grand !


----------



## grumff (15 Juillet 2008)

Je trouve que c'est plus vraiment le même plaisir quand on doit développer pour les autres, avec des choix qui ne suivent pas toujours le bon sens.
Puis j'ai beau faire de l'info par passion à l'origine, je préfère largement faire un tour dans les montagnes que de rester cloîtré derrière la machine pendant mon temps libre.
Se faire plaisir au boulot c'est une chose, que je trouve importante, mais de là à préférer ça à une autre activité, et coder pendant les vacances au lieu de profiter du soleil... Enfin bref, chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## jayjay075 (15 Juillet 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est plus vraiment le même plaisir quand on doit développer pour les autres, avec des choix qui ne suivent pas toujours le bon sens.
> Puis j'ai beau faire de l'info par passion à l'origine, je préfère largement faire un tour dans les montagnes que de rester cloîtré derrière la machine pendant mon temps libre.
> Se faire plaisir au boulot c'est une chose, que je trouve importante, mais de là à préférer ça à une autre activité, et coder pendant les vacances au lieu de profiter du soleil... Enfin bref, chacun fait ce qu'il veut.



Je te rappelle que j'ai  13 ans (bientot 14) donc si je code c'est uniquement pour le plaisir et non pas pour trouver un boulot plus tard... Et j'ai bien evidement aussi une vie sociale à côté, c'est evident . Et, franchement pour moi, de vraies vacances ce sont ; etre penard, tout seul, dans un lieu depaysant avec un beau temps . Parce que franchement aller sur une plage avec 50 boeufs au mètre carré pour cramer au soleil, ça me tente pas. Mais comme tu le dis ; chacun sa vision des choses .


----------



## giga64 (15 Juillet 2008)

Ça craint la plage... 'y a pas l'Wifi


----------



## jayjay075 (15 Juillet 2008)

Ça tu l'a dit mdrr


----------



## Dr_cube (15 Juillet 2008)

En tout cas depuis que j'ai 15-16 ans (de mon temps on n'avait pas souvent un PC à 13 ans ^^) j'ai passé toutes mes grandes vacances à programmer pour le plaisir, refusant même de partir en Espagne alors que j'en avais l'occasion, sous prétexte que je devais m'occuper de la nouvelle version de mon site... 
Eh bien maintenant que je n'ai plus de grandes vacances et que je suis "obligé" de programmer tout l'été, et même si je programme sur l'iPhone, je suis quand même un peu triste d'avoir passé mes dernières vacances à faire autre chose que glander. 

Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas programmer du tout l'été, mais je pense que 13 c'est trop jeune pour ne faire que ça. Le nombre de vacances d'été qu'on a est limité, il faut faire attention à ne pas gâcher notre jeunesse sur des trucs chiants. Parce que même si programmer c'est cool, c'est quand même une activité non reposante ^^. Et puis l'informatique ce n'est pas que la programmation, donc ce n'est pas parce que tu vas programmer pendant 5 ans tous les étés que tu vas forcément avoir des facilités pour devenir ingénieur ^^.


----------



## jayjay075 (15 Juillet 2008)

Tu as tout à fait raison, et je profite bien evidement de mes vacances . Je vais à NY, en finlande etc


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Juillet 2008)

Fais gaffe JayJay, la concurrence est rude dans ce milieu !
Quand les vieux loups voient un jeune louveteau qui veut courir trop vite, ils lui disent, "prends des vacances", "il n'y pas que le travail dans la vie"...

Ils ont peur de voir arriver le sang neuf, c'est tout !



Cordialement


----------



## grumff (16 Juillet 2008)

jayjay075 a dit:


> Je te rappelle que j'ai  13 ans (bientot 14) donc si je code c'est uniquement pour le plaisir et non pas pour trouver un boulot plus tard... Et j'ai bien evidement aussi une vie sociale à côté, c'est evident . Et, franchement pour moi, de vraies vacances ce sont ; etre penard, tout seul, dans un lieu depaysant avec un beau temps . Parce que franchement aller sur une plage avec 50 boeufs au mètre carré pour cramer au soleil, ça me tente pas. Mais comme tu le dis ; chacun sa vision des choses .


J'avais pas fait attention à ton âge.  Mais je te rassure, les plages c'est pas mon truc non plus.  C'est tout plat !

Didier : je vais t'en fournir du vieux loup ! Parle pour toi !  J'ai même pas 25 ans, le sang neuf, c'est moi !


----------



## jayjay075 (16 Juillet 2008)

Héhéhé, t'as du vieux sang tout pourrit à 25 ans :rateau:.


----------



## Dr_cube (16 Juillet 2008)

grumff, moi j'ai moins de 22 ans, mon sang est encore plus neuf que le tiens ! Par contre je viens de remarquer que tu es à Grenoble !! Moi aussi j'y suis !! On va monter le club des "jeunes informaticiens Grenoblois qui aiment programmer (sur Mac) mais qui aiment aussi la montagne, mais qui n'aiment pas les vieux loups qui disent qu'on conseille aux jeunes de ne pas programmer tout l'été dans l'unique but de ne pas perdre notre travail dans quelques années" ^^.


----------



## grumff (16 Juillet 2008)

Hum, je te laisse te charger du recrutement pour le club alors.


----------



## jayjay075 (16 Juillet 2008)

je crée le club anti ""jeunes informaticiens Grenoblois qui aiment programmer (sur Mac) mais qui aiment aussi la montagne, mais qui n'aiment pas les vieux loups qui disent qu'on conseille aux jeunes de ne pas programmer tout l'été dans l'unique but de ne pas perdre notre travail dans quelques années" ^^."


----------



## grumff (16 Juillet 2008)

Méfie toi, on est deux fois plus nombreux dans notre club !


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Juillet 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Méfie toi, on est deux fois plus nombreux dans notre club !


t'es sûr ?!

JayJay je te rejoins si tu veux bien de moi : j'ai 19 ans ('fin dans quelques jours) 

(je suis plus proche d'eux en âge mais je suis pas encore sur le marché du travail).


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Juillet 2008)

Hey, moi non plus je ne suis pas sur le marché du travail !! J'espère que j'en ai encore pour quatre ans avant de vraiment quitter les études.. 
Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de rejoindre le formidable club des "jeunes informaticiens Grenoblois qui aiment programmer (sur Mac) mais qui aiment aussi la montagne, mais qui n'aiment pas les vieux loups qui disent qu'on conseille aux jeunes de ne pas programmer tout l'été dans l'unique but de ne pas perdre notre travail dans quelques années". 
C'est un club très ouvert.. 
D'ailleurs p4bl0 tu devrais faire comme moi et faire preuve - une fois n'est pas coutume ^^ - de bon sens en rejoignant ce magnifique club. 


Pour revenir un peu au sujet initial, je crois avoir vu dans le forum développement Web que tu veux faire un jeu en Flash qui permet d'enregistrer les score des participants. Les réponses dans le sujet sur l'autre forum te permettront certainement d'y arriver. Le plus dur est vraiment de faire en sorte qu'on ne puisse pas tricher, et cela implique une bonne connaissance de comment ça marche. 
Commence par apprendre le PHP, et je pense que tu sauras assez rapidement comment faire pour enregistrer tes scores dans un fichier texte ou dans une base de données. Ce que tu veux faire n'est pas difficile si tu connais déjà très bien Action Script.


----------



## jayjay075 (17 Juillet 2008)

avec un petit fichier xml on peut le faire aussi (je vais pas me lancer dans le php pour l'instant, oualala)


----------



## grumff (17 Juillet 2008)

Le php c'est pas bien compliqué, ça s'apprend vite. Et puis en général une fois que tu connais un langage ça va très vite pour les autres.


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Juillet 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Le php c'est pas bien compliqué, ça s'apprend vite. Et puis en général une fois que tu connais un langage ça va très vite pour les autres.



C'est surtout que tu peux y faire n'importe quoi et ça marche !


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Juillet 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Hey, moi non plus je ne suis pas sur le marché du travail !! J'espère que j'en ai encore pour quatre ans avant de vraiment quitter les études..
> Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de rejoindre le formidable club des "jeunes informaticiens Grenoblois qui aiment programmer (sur Mac) mais qui aiment aussi la montagne, mais qui n'aiment pas les vieux loups qui disent qu'on conseille aux jeunes de ne pas programmer tout l'été dans l'unique but de ne pas perdre notre travail dans quelques années".
> C'est un club très ouvert..
> D'ailleurs p4bl0 tu devrais faire comme moi et faire preuve - une fois n'est pas coutume ^^ - de bon sens en rejoignant ce magnifique club.


Ah bon alors je veux bien mais y a un problème, c'est le mot "Grenoblois". J'ai rien contre vous les gars, quoi que j'ai du mal à comprendre le pourquoi, et surtout le comment vous restez dans un endroit autant dans le Nord.

Marseille. Soleil. Plage. Tong.  Pétard.




Dr_cube a dit:


> Pour revenir un peu au sujet initial, je crois avoir vu dans le forum développement Web que tu veux faire un jeu en Flash qui permet d'enregistrer les score des participants. Les réponses dans le sujet sur l'autre forum te permettront certainement d'y arriver. Le plus dur est vraiment de faire en sorte qu'on ne puisse pas tricher, et cela implique une bonne connaissance de comment ça marche.
> Commence par apprendre le PHP, et je pense que tu sauras assez rapidement comment faire pour enregistrer tes scores dans un fichier texte ou dans une base de données. Ce que tu veux faire n'est pas difficile si tu connais déjà très bien Action Script.


J'approuve.



jayjay075 a dit:


> avec un petit fichier xml on peut le faire aussi (je vais pas me lancer dans le php pour l'instant, oualala)


Tu devrais c'est tout con et la doc est bien foutues et dispo en français pour les trucs principaux.



grumff a dit:


> Le php c'est pas bien compliqué, ça s'apprend vite. Et puis en général une fois que tu connais un langage ça va très vite pour les autres.


Ouais !



Eul Mulot a dit:


> C'est surtout que tu peux y faire n'importe quoi et ça marche !


mmmm pas tant que ça faut pas exagérer, c'est pas du C ok mais ton "n'importe quoi" est quand même assez restrictif


----------



## jayjay075 (17 Juillet 2008)

De toute façon j'envisage de me lancer dans un autre langage par la suite .
pourquoi pas le php ? Je suis un peu newbie en php, meme à mort, pouvez vous me dire que m'apporterait le fait de connaitre et maitriser le php par rapport aux jeux ? (vous pouvez aussi me citer des choses que l'on peut réaliser en php qui n'aient pas de rapport avec les jeux, comme ça je me fais une idée globale).

EDIT : en attendant, go sur lesiteduzero .
P4blo je te prends avec joie dans ma team, le premier assaut anti _"jeunes informaticiens Grenoblois qui aiment programmer (sur Mac) mais qui aiment aussi la montagne, mais qui n'aiment pas les vieux loups qui disent qu'on conseille aux jeunes de ne pas programmer tout l'été dans l'unique but de ne pas perdre notre travail dans quelques années_"    aura lieu demain, on prendra le train pour y'aller :'o.


----------



## grumff (17 Juillet 2008)

Tu auras du mal à faire des jeux en php, c'est de la programmation côté serveur. En gros ça récupère les infos reçues depuis un formulaire, une base de données, une requête http, et à partir de ça ça génère une page web. Bref, ça peut être un des composants pour réaliser des jeux sous formes d'application web ou en ajax, mais ça se limite à ça. Rien à voir avec du flash. Ce qu'on t'avait dit dans l'autre sujet c'est que ton application en flash pouvait faire appel via une requête http à un script php, stocké sur un serveur, qui lui va enregistrer les données dans une base de données.

Pablo : j'avais oublié la notion marseillaise de Nord.  Pour ma part c'est la première fois que j'habite aussi au sud, et pourtant je suis passé par un certain nombre d'autres villes avant.  Vu comme on crève de chaud ici dans notre cuvette, j'ai pas envie d'aller voir plus loin ! Les calanques et les collines autour c'est sympa en avril ou en novembre ! Après faut pouvoir aller plus haut !


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2008)

^^ 

La différence avec Marseille c'est qu'à Marseille il fait plus chaud mais c'est plus supportable, il y a du vent m^me très léger qui rafraichi en quasi permanence, et il y a la proximité de la mer qui fait que l'air n'est aps étouffant même à presque 30° (après ouais ça commence à être vraiment chaud).


Enfin bref @JayJay si tu veux faire des jeu tu peux apprendre haXe, ça compile vers plein de truc différents : JavaScript, Flash, Neko, et PHP (en cours de développement pour le PHP) 

Sinon PHP c'est vraiment pas très complexe (le langage n'est pas très complexe, je ne parle pas de ce qu'on peut faire avec) donc ça vaut le petit détour


----------



## jayjay075 (18 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------

